# Scandium beats titanium in driver tests



## Butz

Scandium beats titanium in driver tests

The Element 21 Golf Company, manufacturers of new hi-tech Scandium Alloy golf equipment, has announced that their EMC² Scandium Driver has come through in dependant tests with flying colours.

"They far exceeded the company's "original execrations", said Chief Operating Officer Bill Dey when announcing that the tests, conducted by Golf Laboratories in San Diego (www.golflabs.com) had shown that the company's new EMC² Scandium Driver had out-performed all 3 top competitive drivers it tested against in relation to distance, and, perhaps even more significantly, was the clear winner when it came to accuracy tests.

Element 21 claimed that in off-center heel and toe hits their EMC² driver recorded an average 'carry dispersion' of 8 feet, beating the competition by an amazing 263% 288% and 338% respectively.

All tests were conducted at the Golf Laboratories in San Diego with a robot swing speed of 100 mph, the average speed of most recreational golfers, and in terms of distance, the longest drive of the day was recorded by the EMC² driver at 274 yards with the shortest of its competitors trailing by all of 29 yards.

"Club manufacturers (using titanium) have reached the peak of distance performance due to strict USGA regulations," said Dey

"You can only make a driver so "Hot", but the Scandium Driven Technology of our new EMC² driver has allowed us to take the next step in driver performance.

"The EMC² driver is longer than what is considered to be the industry's top three drivers, but is exceptionally accurate, even on miss-hits.

"With limitations on the COR and trampoline effect (to which the ECM Scandium Driver conforms), we have moved to the next step in club design and development.

With Scandium, we can do things we only dreamed of doing with steel or titanium - and independent test results like this prove it."

The e21 EMC² driver has been tested by the USGA and the test model has been found to conform to the rules of golf.

In fact, to date, all e21 golf equipment made from e21 Sc ScandiumTM Alloy have conformed to the rules of golf as per the USGA.

Scandium Metal Alloy is the secret behind this advanced performance, says Element 21.

Originally developed for advanced aeronautics in jet fighters such as the MiG, it is claimed to be 55% lighter and offers a 25% greater strength-to-weight advantage over Titanium alloys, the current standard in the golf equipment industry.

Scandium Metal Alloys allows greater freedom to move more weight to the perimeter of the club face in woods and hybrids than for any other metal, resulting in a significantly larger sweet spot than on any other club head.

Additionally, e21 Scandium Metal Alloy shafts are almost perfectly symmetrical at 99.5-99.9%, compared to 60-78% typical in graphite shafts and 80-85% for steel shafts.

About Element 21 Golf Company

Element 21 Golf Company is a Delaware company trading on the OTCBB and the Frankfurt Stock Exchange (FWB) with offices in New Jersey, USA and Toronto, Canada.

It holds the exclusive right to manufacture golf products using it's proprietary e21 Scandium Metal Alloy.

Simply put, e21 clubs are using next-generation technology that delivers marked improvements in distance, consistency, accuracy and feel over any of the most popular products in the $5.5 billion U.S. golf equipment marketplace.

Based on this superior performance, say e21, a number of high profile golf professionals have switched to or have begun testing e21's Eagle One shafts in recent months.

http://www.golf365.com/gear_story/0,17923,9794_2100621,00.html


----------



## JPsuff

.


Sounds like marketing hype to me.

And with Scandium being such a rare element, no doubt this "Wonderclub" is going to retail for, what, $800, $1,000?

I mean, maybe all of what they claim is true, but why don't I believe that? What I DO believe is that golf technology has hit a brick wall in the last few years and as I pointed out before, we're basically down to "shapes and colors". But I guess I was wrong. I never figured on rare elements.

Ya' gotta give 'em credit though. Just when you think there's nowhere else to go with technology, someone pulls a rabbit out of a hat and here we go again. And with a dispersion rate of "less than eight feet", they've built a club that can virtually assure the "golfer" that he'll never have to practice hitting a driver again.

Now they only have thirteen other clubs to go.

This all makes perfect sense, actually. We've managed to build remote controls for almost everything else in life, but the "golf remote" has eluded us. That's probably because there's a tiny part of us that still wants to actually participate in creating a good golf score instead of completely mailing it in, but that notion seems to be fading faster than daylight in the dead of winter.

Here's an idea! 
Why don't we just hire someone to play for us and we can just sign the card afterwards? We can have him videotaped and we can then watch "ourselves" on TV and use that remote to which we're so attached. We can even expand into other sports and introduce the 7-foot basketball rim so short people won't feel left out, the 20-foot bowling lane so we don't have to concern ourselves with that nasty little hook in the last ten feet or maybe even transparent playing cards so we won't have to lose any money when playing Texas Hold 'em!

What has happened to us?

Does everything have to be made easy? Do we actually prefer the Ciffs Notes version to the real thing? Are we so addicted to instant gratification that our goal as humans is to eliminate all challenge whatsoever - to never have to work hard to learn to do a difficult thing? Or do we just prefer everything dull and boring? Sure, maybe someone can build a driver that will produce a straight and long ball no matter how it's swung, but is there really any satisfaction in that?

If the answer to that is "yes", then that is truly sad.



(Sorry for the rant, but this just hit a nerve for some reason).


-JP


----------



## 300Yards

JP, that is quite funny,,I saw some clubs coated with Diamonds before..yeah, they retailed at I think $1000..Diamond Scratch Golf I think is the manufactuer.


----------



## white_tiger_137

I hear ya JP.

But ya gotta give some credit to the engineers. Stretching the limit is getting tougher every day.


----------

